# ::::مباني واشكال حديثة (واجهات ومناظير) ارجو الاطلاع للفائدة::::



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (16 سبتمبر 2007)

اهلا بكم من جديد في المنتدى الغالي
وجدت بعض الصور التي تستحق ان تعرض بين جنبات هذا المنتدى الراقي
وهي صور لبيئات معمارية زاخرة بالحداثة وبعض المباني الرائعة التشكيل
طبعا لا اعرف اين هي بالتحديد فلا داعي للإحراج عن موقع المباني : 
ولكن الفائدة في تدريب العين على هذه مشاهد لتتعمق في تركيب وتشكيل الكتل
اترككم مع الصور 
رمضان كريم​[

























​


----------



## ragabgogo (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الغالي علي هذه الصور الجميلة والمفيده حقا


----------



## maya_arch (16 سبتمبر 2007)

صور رائعه مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## designer mido (16 سبتمبر 2007)

بجد صور رائعة و بتوضح بنا أفكار و اتجاهات كتير في فكر عمارة الحداثة و ما بعد الحداثة


----------



## hitler_alg (16 سبتمبر 2007)

زاك الله خيرا


----------



## اكرم التميمي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد لكن
تبقى العماره العربيه والاسلاميه هي الاقرب لنا وتوفر الراحه النفسيه لانها مرتبطه بثقلفتنا


----------



## aymang (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الجهد . وكذلك يمكن استخدام المواد الحديثة في البناء او الاكساء بما يخدم احتياجاتنا مع الحفاظ على الهوية العربية والاسلامية .


----------



## agms909 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي علي هذه المشاريع الجميله


----------



## eng_roro4a (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الصور رائعه فعلن بجد جميله اوى


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور العطر والرائع واتمنى اذا هنالك اي من هذه الانواع من الصور او المشاريع اضافتها على الموضوع لتكن استفادة عامة وليشارك الجميع بها


----------



## معماري ينبع (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## الملكة فريدة (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 أكتوبر 2007)

العفووووووووو


----------



## m26h24 (27 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## الصافى الخير (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود ووتعتبراضافة حقيقيه وخير معين نستفيد منه كثيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## ايراسا (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي الغالي علي هذه الصور الجميلة والمفيده حقا وجزاك الله خيرا ومزيدا من العطاء والتقدم*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## eng.smileangle (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرحبا*

السلام عليكم 
جدا روعهههههههههههه الصور وياريت لو عندك كمان فيدنا بهم وشكراا جزيلا لك​


----------



## أغيد الفرا (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## حماده ابوعوف (4 ديسمبر 2009)

صورجميله تدل على مدى التقدم والتكنولوجيا فى البناء وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## naplosy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك


----------



## عيد عبد المحسن (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكركم عليى هذه المعلومات التى دلت عليها الصور


----------



## roooooooooon (7 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووون
شكرا


----------



## مازن12 (15 فبراير 2010)

حياك الله على الصور الرائعة


----------



## hani abdullah (19 يوليو 2010)

ارجو أن تكون مفيدة لي شخصيا في تصميم فيلا لأخي


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ام ليونه (20 يوليو 2010)

للاسف ماظهرت اي صوررره


----------



## azizo1951 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

صور تستحق الشكر


----------



## همس السرائر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

يابشمهندسين انا مش ظاهر قدامى اى صور ومحتاجه الحاجات دى ضرورى


----------



## كمال عساف (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أم لين (21 ديسمبر 2011)

عفوا والله بس ماعرفت فينها الصور اصلا ارجو المساعده


----------



## islamarchi (8 أغسطس 2012)

صور رائعة


----------



## زول من السودان (8 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخي العزيز لم تظهر اي صوره*


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (8 أغسطس 2012)

*كل واحد بيقول مشكور ع الصور هي فين الصور؟؟*


----------

